# I want speakers for 20*18 living room.



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 8, 2015)

They must fill the room and bass should be  floor shaking.


----------



## Shah (Jul 8, 2015)

Do mention your budget.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 8, 2015)

Around 15k 
Can extend upto 25k


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 8, 2015)

Shah said:


> Do mention your budget.


Can logitech z623 fill the room with its tiny satilites


----------



## ratul (Jul 8, 2015)

If floor shaking bass is what you want, this would suit your needs: Logitech Z906 5.1 Speaker System - Buy Online @ Rs.${productDealModel.offerGroup.sellingPrice}/- | Snapdeal


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yah I am fan of it but I need stereo setup


----------



## ratul (Jul 8, 2015)

Try to find Klipsch Promedia 2.1, else z623 will be a good choice as well.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 19, 2015)

Can the two tiny satilites of 623 fill 400sq ft hall? 
Seating position in 15ft from tv


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 21, 2015)

ratul said:


> Try to find Klipsch Promedia 2.1, else z623 will be a good choice as well.


How about f&d 2.1 speakers


----------



## Minion (Jul 22, 2015)

I would not suggest F & D for 15 or 20k.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 22, 2015)

See the problem is can z623 2.5 inch sats fill 400sq ft hall?


----------



## ratul (Jul 22, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> See the problem is can z623 2.5 inch sats fill 400sq ft hall?



I have only heard z623 in an audio shop, and it sounded pretty loud even at a lower volume, 200W is a really good amount of power, considering that my 75W Z506 fills my 300sqft hall pretty well, so it should be enough.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 22, 2015)

ratul said:


> I have only heard z623 in an audio shop, and it sounded pretty loud even at a lower volume, 200W is a really good amount of power, considering that my 75W Z506 fills my 300sqft hall pretty well, so it should be enough.


Thanks a lot man this is what I have been waiting for.  But another question how far u sit from centre channel? And how far it is ok to sit?
Because I will be connecting it to a 50 inch TV and my seating position is around 13 feet from tv.
Thanks for ur reply


----------



## ratul (Jul 22, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> Thanks a lot man this is what I have been waiting for.  But another question how far u sit from centre channel? And how far it is ok to sit?
> Because I will be connecting it to a 50 inch TV and my seating position is around 13 feet from tv.
> Thanks for ur reply



well, for me the usual is 6-8ft from center speaker, so rear speakers are just slightly behind me, that gives me a good experience. I can't say about placement of 2.1 speakers as i have never used them in a hall, they are just my desk speakers, maybe someone with experience can share some thoughts.
Also see if this link helps: How to Place Your Speakers to Maximize Your Home Theater Experience


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 22, 2015)

ratul said:


> well, for me the usual is 6-8ft from center speaker, so rear speakers are just slightly behind me, that gives me a good experience. I can't say about placement of 2.1 speakers as i have never used them in a hall, they are just my desk speakers, maybe someone with experience can share some thoughts.
> Also see if this link helps: How to Place Your Speakers to Maximize Your Home Theater Experience


Thanks man very informative. Try for a demo and buy z623. If it's not loud enough I will buy two of them and split the source.


----------



## ratul (Jul 22, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> Thanks man very informative. Try for a demo and buy z623. If it's not loud enough I will buy two of them and split the source.



Haha, i don't think you'd need 2 of them, my neighbors already complains about z506, you'd find them loud enough.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 22, 2015)

Really, Neighbours complain for z506?
Then I think z623 is enough to shake my floor.


----------

